
Ask HN: Does not new Google logo seem a bit too naive? - MrBra
Is it just me or? .
======
ljk
felt the same way in the beginning but i'm already used to it. The colorful
favicon took a little bit to get used to

~~~
MrBra
We can get used to almost anything with time :) :\

The favicon looks totally crap to me though. It looks as if it was from a
playground website or some toy store. I can't stand it...

